# sorry double post



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

sorry!


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

> sorry![/B]



You have another post exactly like this one???  



+1


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> sorry![/B]



Not acceptable :eusa_hand: 

But hey, how's the kids?? :wub:


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=495742
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Who are you, the forum Nazi??


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=495773
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: Yeah, Deb's pretty bossy... :w00t: :w00t: :w00t:


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=495777
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Who are you, the forum Nazi??
[/B][/QUOTE]

:HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: Yeah, Deb's pretty bossy... :w00t: :w00t: :w00t: 
[/B][/QUOTE]


So I've noticed. I wonder if she can hear us talking about her behind her back...


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=495780
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: Yeah, Deb's pretty bossy... :w00t: :w00t: :w00t: 
[/B][/QUOTE]


So I've noticed. I wonder if she can hear us talking about her behind her back...  
[/B][/QUOTE]


HELLOOOOOOOOOO!!! Mcfly!!! 

My back has ears. Well, it has Billy's ears. He hears everything!! And yes, he tells me!!

So yes, he told me you guys said I was the "forum pretty".

Awww, thanks guys. I gave LBB a treat after he told me that :wub:


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=495783
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Who are you, the forum Nazi??
[/B][/QUOTE]

:HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: Yeah, Deb's pretty bossy... :w00t: :w00t: :w00t: 
[/B][/QUOTE]


So I've noticed. I wonder if she can hear us talking about her behind her back...  
[/B][/QUOTE]


My back has ears.

[/B][/QUOTE]


I've always thought you should get a doctor to look at that... 'cause mine are on the side of my head...


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

> My back has ears.[/B]


I think it's a Star Trek thing. :smrofl: :smrofl: :smrofl: 

May the farce be with you.


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

> QUOTE





> My back has ears.[/B]


I think it's a Star Trek thing. :smrofl: :smrofl: :smrofl: 

May the farce be with you.
[/B][/QUOTE]


:aktion033: :aktion033: Good one!!

As you may have noticed, I'll do darn near ANYTHING to get to 900 posts...

I got puppies bitting my toes and fighting around my feet... I gotta go put shoes on to save my toes...


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=495786
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: Yeah, Deb's pretty bossy... :w00t: :w00t: :w00t: 
[/B][/QUOTE]


So I've noticed. I wonder if she can hear us talking about her behind her back...  
[/B][/QUOTE]


My back has ears.

[/B][/QUOTE]


I've always thought you should get a doctor to look at that... 'cause mine are on the side of my head...  
[/B][/QUOTE]

Well, it's too bad your ears aren't pointed like mine. They would match the point on top of your head :w00t:


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=495788
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Who are you, the forum Nazi??
[/B][/QUOTE]

:HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: Yeah, Deb's pretty bossy... :w00t: :w00t: :w00t: 
[/B][/QUOTE]


So I've noticed. I wonder if she can hear us talking about her behind her back...  
[/B][/QUOTE]


My back has ears.

[/B][/QUOTE]


I've always thought you should get a doctor to look at that... 'cause mine are on the side of my head...  
[/B][/QUOTE]

Well, it's too bad your ears aren't pointed like mine. They would match the point on top of your head :w00t: 
[/B][/QUOTE]
Good point, Deb. Oh god, there I go cracking myself up again.


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

I was looking for a smack down picture... This doesn't really apply... but I thought it was still funny as all heck... :biggrin:


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> QUOTE





> My back has ears.[/B]


I think it's a Star Trek thing. :smrofl: :smrofl: :smrofl: 

May the farce be with you.
[/B][/QUOTE]


Live Long and Prosper....

For the record, my pointed ear doubles as a long-range antenna. Yep, I communicate with Captain Picard.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> I was looking for a smack down picture... This doesn't really apply... but I thought it was still funny as all heck... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: 

You nut!! I love it. :smrofl: :smrofl:


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

I thought "WOW...14 posts to a thread about nothing!" I should have known it was you three! :thumbsup: But hey, one of the greatest shows of all time, Seinfeld, was about nothing! :smrofl:


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

> I was looking for a smack down picture... This doesn't really apply... but I thought it was still funny as all heck... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



LMAO - Steve, you'll be at 900 posts before you know it. B)


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=495795
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think it's a Star Trek thing. :smrofl: :smrofl: :smrofl: 

May the farce be with you.
[/B][/QUOTE]


:aktion033: :aktion033: Good one!!

As you may have noticed, I'll do darn near ANYTHING to get to 900 posts...

I got puppies bitting my toes and fighting around my feet... I gotta go put shoes on to save my toes...
[/B][/QUOTE]
So do you get something when you reach 900 Posts? :blink: Cuz I think somebody forgot to send me something when I got to 900.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> I thought "WOW...14 posts to a thread about nothing!" I should have known it was you three! :thumbsup: But hey, one of the greatest shows of all time, Seinfeld, was about nothing! :smrofl:[/B]



:HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :smtease: :smtease: :smtease: :smtease: 


I know, huh? Where's Terry? 

She's the one who started this thread about "nothing". ~ LMAO

I just hate it when posters start a thread, and do not have enough class to respond to their own thread! :smrofl:


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=495797
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:aktion033: :aktion033: Good one!!

As you may have noticed, I'll do darn near ANYTHING to get to 900 posts...

I got puppies bitting my toes and fighting around my feet... I gotta go put shoes on to save my toes...
[/B][/QUOTE]
So do you get something when you reach 900 Posts? :blink: Cuz I think somebody forgot to send me something when I got to 900.  

[/B][/QUOTE]
:HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: Me, too, and I'm a blabbermouth! We'll throw a cyber-party for Steve, huh? :chili: :chili: :chili:


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=495797
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:aktion033: :aktion033: Good one!!

As you may have noticed, I'll do darn near ANYTHING to get to 900 posts...

I got puppies bitting my toes and fighting around my feet... I gotta go put shoes on to save my toes...
[/B][/QUOTE]
So do you get something when you reach 900 Posts? :blink: Cuz I think somebody forgot to send me something when I got to 900.  

[/B][/QUOTE]


Oh you didn't know!!! Yes, when I reached 900 posts, Joe sent me 900 fosters :huh: 

Watch Steve start deleting his posts ~ LMAO


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=495829
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think it's a Star Trek thing. :smrofl: :smrofl: :smrofl: 

May the farce be with you.
[/B][/QUOTE]


:aktion033: :aktion033: Good one!!

As you may have noticed, I'll do darn near ANYTHING to get to 900 posts...

I got puppies bitting my toes and fighting around my feet... I gotta go put shoes on to save my toes...
[/B][/QUOTE]
So do you get something when you reach 900 Posts? :blink: Cuz I think somebody forgot to send me something when I got to 900.  

[/B][/QUOTE]


Oh you didn't know!!! Yes, when I reached 900 posts, Joe sent me 900 fosters :huh: 

Watch Steve start deleting his posts ~ LMAO
[/B][/QUOTE]
:smrofl: :smrofl: :smrofl: Yeah, look at all the complaining he does over just 4 adorable, sweet, innocent puppies! And then you and Lenna talk about how calm they are, how good they are... I bet he's sweating bullets right about now! :smrofl:


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=495829
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think it's a Star Trek thing. :smrofl: :smrofl: :smrofl: 

May the farce be with you.
[/B][/QUOTE]


:aktion033: :aktion033: Good one!!

As you may have noticed, I'll do darn near ANYTHING to get to 900 posts...

I got puppies bitting my toes and fighting around my feet... I gotta go put shoes on to save my toes...
[/B][/QUOTE]
So do you get something when you reach 900 Posts? :blink: Cuz I think somebody forgot to send me something when I got to 900.  

[/B][/QUOTE]


Oh you didn't know!!! Yes, when I reached 900 posts, Joe sent me 900 fosters :huh: 

Watch Steve start deleting his posts ~ LMAO
[/B][/QUOTE]

Steve: 8 down, 892 to go. Keep those posts a'comin, Steve.


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

> I thought "WOW...14 posts to a thread about nothing!" I should have known it was you three! :thumbsup: But hey, one of the greatest shows of all time, Seinfeld, was about nothing! :smrofl:[/B]



Somebody gotta keep track of what thoose two are up to...


Terry is going to look at her thread and think .... wtf??? :wacko1: :smtease:


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=495835
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:aktion033: :aktion033: Good one!!

As you may have noticed, I'll do darn near ANYTHING to get to 900 posts...

I got puppies bitting my toes and fighting around my feet... I gotta go put shoes on to save my toes...
[/B][/QUOTE]
So do you get something when you reach 900 Posts? :blink: Cuz I think somebody forgot to send me something when I got to 900.  

[/B][/QUOTE]


Oh you didn't know!!! Yes, when I reached 900 posts, Joe sent me 900 fosters :huh: 

Watch Steve start deleting his posts ~ LMAO
[/B][/QUOTE]
:smrofl: :smrofl: :smrofl: Yeah, look at all the complaining he does over just 4 adorable, sweet, innocent puppies! And then you and Lenna talk about how calm they are, how good they are... I bet he's sweating bullets right about now! :smrofl: 

[/B][/QUOTE]

You've never been nearly crippled and tortured by having creatures chew on your toes have you? :angry: :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## phesty (May 30, 2006)

I had to look and see what was going on in here........I'm just going to back slowly out of the thread while smiling and nodding the entire time......

Josie says: She acts like she's sane, but she's just a really good faker!


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

> I had to look and see what was going on in here........I'm just going to back slowly out of the thread while smiling and nodding the entire time......[/B]


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

> I had to look and see what was going on in here........I'm just going to back slowly out of the thread while smiling and nodding the entire time......
> 
> Josie says: She acts like she's sane, but she's just a really good faker![/B]


Hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha!


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

The pups made me look here ..... they are as nosey as all heck!

Blame H & D ... not me, I'm not the nosey one .... :brownbag: !


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

I'm afraid I'm going to have to 'fess up to joining the rest of you nosey people! Terry - where are you????


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

> I'm afraid I'm going to have to 'fess up to joining the rest of you nosey people! Terry - where are you????[/B]



Isn't she going to be surprised about her thread...!!?


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=495870
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Only 10 more posts to go Steve - here's an idea - why not start a new thread & SHOW US THE PUPPIES!!!! :chili: :aktion033:


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=495870
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, especially since this one has almost three times the hits that the real one has!

(Guess it's about time for me to get a new siggy. I just hate to - I love that tree! lol)


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=495876
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I also like your tree!! It's fabulous. :rockon: 

I'm thinking of a new bird cage. Yep, a huge one. I have a builder coming tomorrow, to give me a bid. I'll keep you informed.

So back to the OP. Hellloooo, how rude to ignore your own THREAD!!!


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

:smpullhair:


> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=495839
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think it's a Star Trek thing. :smrofl: :smrofl: :smrofl: 

May the farce be with you.
[/B][/QUOTE]


:aktion033: :aktion033: Good one!!

As you may have noticed, I'll do darn near ANYTHING to get to 900 posts...

I got puppies bitting my toes and fighting around my feet... I gotta go put shoes on to save my toes...
[/B][/QUOTE]
So do you get something when you reach 900 Posts? :blink: Cuz I think somebody forgot to send me something when I got to 900.  

[/B][/QUOTE]


Oh you didn't know!!! Yes, when I reached 900 posts, Joe sent me 900 fosters :huh: 

Watch Steve start deleting his posts ~ LMAO
[/B][/QUOTE]
:smrofl: :smrofl: :smrofl: Yeah, look at all the complaining he does over just 4 adorable, sweet, innocent puppies! And then you and Lenna talk about how calm they are, how good they are... I bet he's sweating bullets right about now! :smrofl: 

[/B][/QUOTE]

You've never been nearly crippled and tortured by having creatures chew on your toes have you? :angry: :HistericalSmiley:
[/B][/QUOTE]
I'm sure a big strong manly man like yourself can handle 4 teeny tiny little white fluffy things! Shoot, the way Deb and Lynne talked, those pups are 100% perfect little angels, perfectly behaved....no problem.

And yes, the 1st year of Zoe's life the one constant phrase in my house was "Zoe...No Toes!" I thought I was going to have to wear shoes in my house for the rest of my life! :smrofl:


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

> Terry is going to look at her thread and think .... wtf??? :wacko1: :smtease:[/B]



Ok.. I went to bed shortly after posting here... came this morning and YES! STEVE!!! That's EXACTLY!! what I thought !!! :smrofl: :smrofl: I looked and see 3 pages to my 'nothing' post!!!!!!!!! I thought WHAT is wrong with these people!!!??? :smtease: ..then I saw who replied... and thought..Ok that explains it!   

Oh and just a bit of advise to you all!....
l
\/
GET BACK ON YOUR MEDICATIONS!!!!!!!!!!!! : :smtease: :smrofl: :smrofl: :smrofl:


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=495884
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, especially since this one has almost three times the hits that the real one has!

(Guess it's about time for me to get a new siggy. I just hate to - I love that tree! lol)
[/B][/QUOTE]

I also like your tree!! It's fabulous. :rockon: 

I'm thinking of a new bird cage. Yep, a huge one. I have a builder coming tomorrow, to give me a bid. I'll keep you informed.

So back to the OP. Hellloooo, how rude to ignore your own THREAD!!!
[/B][/QUOTE]

Ohhh...someday when I build my dream home, I think it would be wonderful to have an aviary...a wonderful sun room with plants and trees, and maybe some running water and all sorts of birds flying free! :wub: AND, a walk out bay leading into a 6ft high privacy fenced in area so that I can see Z & J 100%, not one square inch of the fenced in yard unable to be seen from the warm, dry, comfort of my house. Why is it that the most interesting section of the yard is the few feet closest to the house but far from the patio door where you can't see them? :smpullhair: I'm tired of having smashed face prints on the glass, especially since I have to end up stepping outside into the brutual Indiana winter weather anyway! :smrofl: So Deb, what 'cha thinking about the bird cage? I can't wait to see it!

Oh and Terry, thanks for one of the most enjoyable threads in a long time! :smtease:


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

Deb my hubby has built me 2 bird averies. 1 was octagonal and you could walk in it. (very cool) and the other was rectangular and you could sit in it. Both were made out of pressure treated wood. The one I have now (bought) is also rectangular but made out of metal. That's cool that you're having one built!


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=495856
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh, hey, Terry!! Welcome back! :w00t: See what you started??

Yes - medications - must get refills.   

PS - I forgot to check, Did Steve hit "900"?? :rockon: :rockon:


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

I love you guys!
xoxoxoxo


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

> [/B]


I must speak to Steve about this loading MY thread for his own benefit!!!!....I feel soooooo used!!! :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

> QUOTE





> [/B]


I must speak to Steve about this loading MY thread for his own benefit!!!!....I feel soooooo used!!! :HistericalSmiley:
[/B][/QUOTE]
Feeling used is one thing...but feeling cheap and used, whooaaa! :smtease: Do you feel cheap too? :smrofl:


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

:smrofl: :HistericalSmiley: :smrofl: :HistericalSmiley: you guys crack me up!! :w00t:


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=496034
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I must speak to Steve about this loading MY thread for his own benefit!!!!....I feel soooooo used!!! :HistericalSmiley:
[/B][/QUOTE]
Feeling used is one thing...but feeling cheap and used, whooaaa! :smtease: Do you feel cheap too? :smrofl:
[/B][/QUOTE]

No, just used! ...I'm not 'cheap'....ask my husband! :smrofl: 
But that's OK... I'm Pm-ing Peg to tell her of Steve's report to the whole WWW on their 'showering-habits' ( on my 'real' thread for those who might have missed it :HistericalSmiley: )... a bit of information I'm SURE she'd like to know about!!! .... Notice....( I don't get mad ....I get even   
It was nice seeing ya Steve!!! LOL :smrofl:


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=496045
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Feeling used is one thing...but feeling cheap and used, whooaaa! :smtease: Do you feel cheap too? :smrofl:
[/B][/QUOTE]

No, just used! ...I'm not 'cheap'....ask my husband! :smrofl: 
But that's OK... I'm Pm-ing Peg to tell her of Steve's report to the whole WWW on their 'showering-habits' ( on my 'real' thread for those who might have missed it :HistericalSmiley: )... a bit of information I'm SURE she'd like to know about!!! .... Notice....( I don't get mad ....I get even   
It was nice seeing ya Steve!!! LOL :smrofl:
[/B][/QUOTE]
LOL, yeah I just emailed Steve to give him a hard time about that too since I'm not sure he will check back to that thread! :smrofl:


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

Ok - I will come to the defence of Steve in this mentally challenged post. :brownbag: 

Those babies as adorable as they are - have the sharpest teeth I have ever come across. 

One bit into my finger so hard it left quite a dent.

Not that I am complaining - they are sooooo adorable.

Having said all that - Steve and I have come to the conclusion that Deb had given then wine instead of water .. just to ease the babysitting duty - afterall, at one point there were 11 Maltese in her home including Max ..

Now what was this post about anyway .?.. did someone say "Shower" and WWW ????????????? :wacko1: :smrofl:


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Dec 30 2007, 11:41 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=495786


> QUOTE (Max & Rocky @ Dec 30 2007, 11:26 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=495783





> QUOTE (Bonnie's Mommie @ Dec 30 2007, 08:23 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=495780





> QUOTE (Max & Rocky @ Dec 30 2007, 10:18 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=495777





> QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Dec 30 2007, 08:07 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=495773





> QUOTE (IamMomtoMissy @ Dec 30 2007, 10:29 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=495742





> sorry![/B]



Not acceptable :eusa_hand: 

But hey, how's the kids?? :wub: 
[/B][/QUOTE]


Who are you, the forum Nazi??
[/B][/QUOTE]

:HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: Yeah, Deb's pretty bossy... :w00t: :w00t: :w00t: 
[/B][/QUOTE]


So I've noticed. I wonder if she can hear us talking about her behind her back...  
[/B][/QUOTE]


HELLOOOOOOOOOO!!! Mcfly!!! 

My back has ears. Well, it has Billy's ears. He hears everything!! And yes, he tells me!!

So yes, he told me you guys said I was the "forum pretty".

Awww, thanks guys. I gave LBB a treat after he told me that :wub:
[/B][/QUOTE]

Oops!


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

QUOTE (Dixie's Mama @ Oct 3 2008, 09:14 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=644875


> QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Dec 30 2007, 11:41 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=495786





> QUOTE (Max & Rocky @ Dec 30 2007, 11:26 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=495783





> QUOTE (Bonnie's Mommie @ Dec 30 2007, 08:23 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=495780





> QUOTE (Max & Rocky @ Dec 30 2007, 10:18 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=495777





> QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Dec 30 2007, 08:07 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=495773





> QUOTE (IamMomtoMissy @ Dec 30 2007, 10:29 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=495742





> sorry![/B]



Not acceptable :eusa_hand: 

But hey, how's the kids?? :wub: 
[/B][/QUOTE]


Who are you, the forum Nazi??
[/B][/QUOTE]

:HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: Yeah, Deb's pretty bossy... :w00t: :w00t: :w00t: 
[/B][/QUOTE]


So I've noticed. I wonder if she can hear us talking about her behind her back...  
[/B][/QUOTE]


HELLOOOOOOOOOO!!! Mcfly!!! 

My back has ears. Well, it has Billy's ears. He hears everything!! And yes, he tells me!!

So yes, he told me you guys said I was the "forum pretty".

Awww, thanks guys. I gave LBB a treat after he told me that :wub: 
[/B][/QUOTE]

Oops!
[/B][/QUOTE]


LOL ~ I read what you wrote before you said, "Ooops". I was just going to reply. :HistericalSmiley: 

Don't say ooops, it's a good question. :thumbsup: 

Joe, (owner of SM) named him that. Stands for Little Blind Billy. 

LBB was so proud of his new "cool" name. 

This is the thread Joe named him on. It has stuck ever since. :rockon: 

http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/index.php?...pic=7243&hl=


And hey Terry. Your thread is still going strong. :smrofl:


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

:w00t: OMG!!! :smpullhair: :smstarz: ... talk about a thread NOT dieing!!! :smrofl:


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

glad iam not the only one who does this :chili: :chili: jo


----------

